# Sound Card driver problem



## collapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I am having a problem keeping my sound card driver working. I have a Dell Inspiron 8200 notebook with a built in crystal sound card running with Windows XP Home Edition. Whenever the system starts I get no sound and the sound card has a yellow exclamation point. Device manager states "This device cannot start. (Code 10)" If I reload the driver the sound works fine until the system starts/restarts again. i have tried uninstalling the device and the drivers, and have tried both the original & updated drivers with same problem every time. Windows XP is also up to date with all updates.

Any help would be greatly appreciated becouse I am really pulling my hair out on this problem.


----------



## annelon (Apr 17, 2007)

collapse said:


> I am having a problem keeping my sound card driver working. I have a Dell Inspiron 8200 notebook with a built in crystal sound card running with Windows XP Home Edition. Whenever the system starts I get no sound and the sound card has a yellow exclamation point. Device manager states "This device cannot start. (Code 10)" If I reload the driver the sound works fine until the system starts/restarts again. i have tried uninstalling the device and the drivers, and have tried both the original & updated drivers with same problem every time. Windows XP is also up to date with all updates.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated becouse I am really pulling my hair out on this problem.


I suddenly am having the same problem on my Dell Dimension 3100, after contacting the help line Dell say I need a new motherboard, surely this can't be right. Can anyone help? I only have very basic computer knowledge!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF (both of you :smile: )

Download the chipset and audio drivers from Dell. Install the chipset driver first - reboot - install the audio driver - reboot again. *This link* for 'collapse'. And, *this link* for 'annelon'.

Nicholas

** edit ** Didn't see that collapse's post is 2.5 years old :smile:


----------



## annelon (Apr 17, 2007)

eneles said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF (both of you :smile: )
> 
> Download the chipset and audio drivers from Dell. Install the chipset driver first - reboot - install the audio driver - reboot again. *This link* for 'collapse'. And, *this link* for 'annelon'.
> 
> ...


----------



## annelon (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Nicolas - but that didn't work Dell support team are now telling me they need to replace the motherboard which means they come and take the computer so I have to clear my hard drive or they will send me a new board but they must take the old one back on delivery. It that case it means two payments for someone to install. However if upon starting up my computer I uninstall and reinstall the Sigma sound card it works!!! Surely if it was corrupt it wouldn't work at all.

Thanks anyway Anne


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree, it seems like a software problem.


----------

